# Gassed up my Toros today!



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Howdy All!
Took out my CCR 3650 and my 421 out and gassed them up today. The CCR3650 started in 3 pulls and the 421 started on the first pull!👍. I ran the gas out of them at the end of last season. The 421 also got an oil change at the end of last season. They now fire up in 1 pull! I’m ready for snow!
Hec


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

2 nice machines! You should be all set!


----------

